# Anyone in Lackawanna area



## jeckal

Just wondering if anyone been out yet scoping and what did ya see the weather is almost getting there..any tips where to look would b appreciated I'm kinda new to this.


----------



## John K

I'm in Mahanoy City in Schuylkill county, was out on the 4 wheeler on Saturday but didn't find anything, was too cold still. 

With the rain we got, and the temps today and into the week, I'm hoping to get out and look again. Will post if I find anything.


----------



## jeckal

OK I'll let you know too about to go this weekend warmer days n rain this week hopefully helps


----------



## Laura Biesecker

jeckal said:


> Just wondering if anyone been out yet scoping and what did ya see the weather is almost getting there..any tips where to look would b appreciated I'm kinda new to this.


You look for dead or dying Elm trees OR Apple trees OR Tulip trees, There are many trees they grow under, BUT 80- 90 % of dying Elms will produce Morels  Season is almost upon us, and were in Susquehanna County, look for leaves to start opening on trees, (which is just staring to happening NOW) I'm betting we will start to see them within the week, maybe YOU a bit early, its always warmer by a few degrees in Scranton/Wilkes Barre area than it is here in Susq. area. Hope that helps!


----------



## jeckal

Anyone finding anything in Lackawanna yet???


----------



## jeckal

Still nothing I think this week


----------



## Jakstra

Was up in Lackawanna today.. Felt like I found some decent areas to look further. Did find a small patch of ramps I want to revisit.. Rain and temps next couple days look favorable


----------

